
Free Apps No Longer Dominating iPhone App Store. - sant0sk1
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/15/free-apps-no-longer-dominating-iphone-app-store/
======
Tichy
Many free applications also just seemed to be advertising, for example
applications for news pages, that could probably simply be replaced by a news
reader.

------
jfarmer
No longer? The thing launched less than a week ago!

